# Odio a UPS!!



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

Pues para comentarles que la semana pasada compré en pricepoint unos discos magura y unos shorts Troy LD muy padres. Les pregunté si podrían realizar el envío por USPS pero me dijeron que ni madres, que era por UPS a fuerza. También había puesto en la orden unos guantes Royal pero como me dijeron que están hechos en china les pedí que los quitaran porque pagarían 500% de impuestos por aquello de las restricciones a la ropa de china. 

Bueno, pues de envío fueron 79 dólares y el total de la orden fueron 120 más o menos. En total una orden de 200. 

Ok, pues estos hijos de la CH../()= de UPS saben cuanto cobraron de impuestos?? $880.00 los muy jijos de su pink floyd!!!!

Yo pensé que pagaría unos 100 pesos pero no! me cobraron como el 70% de valor de la orden!

Yo sabía que si me enviaban por USPS el envío sería como de 25 dls y no pagaría impuestos pero la bronca es que para conseguir ropa no se le puede pedir al del granero rojo o a nadie más que yo sepa.

En fin, sólo para que lo tomen en cuenta cuando pidan por UPS. En resumen, que poca madre de esos jijos de p...-

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*aguas con los impuestos....*



Psycho Marco said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Pues para comentarles que la semana pasada compré en pricepoint unos discos magura y unos shorts Troy LD muy padres. Les pregunté si podrían realizar el envío por USPS pero me dijeron que ni madres, que era por UPS a fuerza. También había puesto en la orden unos guantes Royal pero como me dijeron que están hechos en china les pedí que los quitaran porque pagarían 500% de impuestos por aquello de las restricciones a la ropa de china.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Marco :

Pues si que te la dejaron ir muy gacho ( en el buen sentido de los costes ) y aunque el hubiera no existe y ahorita ya para que , pero hubieras indagado un poco más , bueno después del niño ahogado hay que tapar el pozo ....

Ya desde hace tiempo se ha comentado mucho en éste y otros foros el asunto de las compras de USA y los envíos , cada quien da su propia versión de éste asunto y cada quien lo comenta de acuerdo a como le ha ido en la feria .

Hay quien ha tenido suerte y no le cobran impuestos y hay como en éste caso tuyo en particular que si se mandaron en todo , por ejemplo :

El cobro de 79 dólares de envío es excesivo , fuera de toda proporción , por un par de discos y unos shorts ??? , desde ahí cuando hiciste el checkout HUBIERAS ABORTADO LA COMPRA , los discos magura los consigues a buen precio aquí en México con el dist de Magura .

Por 120 dólares de compra lo lógico es que te HUBIERAN cobrado unos 250 pesos de impuestos y unos 45 pesos de manejo por parte de UPS.

Ya se ha comentado muchas veces en este foro y en otros también que comprar textiles es riesgozo , en primer lugar porque no ves en vivo la calidad y la textura del short, jersey u de lo que se trate y segunda porque se pueden mandar con el impuesto .

VA PARA TODOS

El siguiente comentario se los hago para que los que gusten tomarlo en cuenta , de alguna forma tengo información fidedigna sobre la administración de aduanas , en las últimas fechas se han establecido mayores controles y vigilancia para la importación , de tal forma que va a estar mas difícil librar el cobro de impuestos aduanales , ni modo así es en estos tiempos , el G.F. le tiene que apretar por todos lados para recuperar billete .

Incluso en el paso por las principales aduanas entre USA-México , el control está mas fuerte y con la próxima época decembrina seguirá así.

Si la suerte te da semáforo verde casi ya la hiciste , pero si te sale s.rojo hay que comprobar todo lo que traes con facturas originales si quieres pagar tus derechos de importación , en términos bicicleteros , no te van a creer que compraste una Turner 2009 con una copia de factura arreglada por 500 dlls., o que te la regaló un tío .

Es obvio que la suerte también influye , a veces le va a uno bien , se engolosina y se pica uno comprando hasta que se acaba la suerte y te la dejan Irineo.

Personalmente me gusta comprar en USA lo que no puedo conseguir en México , pero si lo hay aquí , para que meterse en problemas .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Sí tienes razón, lo que pasa es que en pricepoint establecen un costo del envío de confomidad al monto de lo que compres, es decir de 50-100 dls te cobran (por un decir) 35 dls, de 100 a 150 dls te cobran x y así. 

Por cierto, yo no sabía que aqui había distribuidor Magura pero de todos modos, con base en mis cálculos y experiencia pasada pensé que estaría cordial, sobre todo tomando en cuenta que esos shorts que compré no los pude conseguir en ningún lugar.

En fin, sí me servirá para no pedir envíos por UPS nunca más, y la verdad es que FedEx se porta mucho mejor, y con ellos me traje mi cuadro y muchas piezas más. 

Otra alternativa, aqui en Puebla hay una tienda (Latitud) que te traen muchas cosas incluyendo textiles pero a veces se tardan 4-5 meses para traerte lo que pides así que pues realmente tampoco conviene mucho a menos que no tengas nada de prisa. 

Gracias por el comentario.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Sí tienes razón, lo que pasa es que en pricepoint establecen un costo del envío de confomidad al monto de lo que compres, es decir de 50-100 dls te cobran (por un decir) 35 dls, de 100 a 150 dls te cobran x y así. 

Por cierto, yo no sabía que aqui había distribuidor Magura pero de todos modos, con base en mis cálculos y experiencia pasada pensé que estaría cordial, sobre todo tomando en cuenta que esos shorts que compré no los pude conseguir en ningún lugar.

En fin, sí me servirá para no pedir envíos por UPS nunca más, y la verdad es que FedEx se porta mucho mejor, y con ellos me traje mi cuadro y muchas piezas más. 

Otra alternativa, aqui en Puebla hay una tienda (Latitud) que te traen muchas cosas incluyendo textiles pero a veces se tardan 4-5 meses para traerte lo que pides así que pues realmente tampoco conviene mucho a menos que no tengas nada de prisa. 

Gracias por el comentario.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Sí tienes razón, lo que pasa es que en pricepoint establecen un costo del envío de confomidad al monto de lo que compres, es decir de 50-100 dls te cobran (por un decir) 35 dls, de 100 a 150 dls te cobran x y así.
> 
> Por cierto, yo no sabía que aqui había distribuidor Magura pero de todos modos, con base en mis cálculos y experiencia pasada pensé que estaría cordial, sobre todo tomando en cuenta que esos shorts que compré no los pude conseguir en ningún lugar.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estamos en contacto , te mando un PM

the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

siguiendo con el tema...

Entonces no es cierto que los articulos deportivos no pagan impuestos?

eso tenia entendido yo...en particular he tenido bastante suerte con el semaforo...las pocas veces que me ha tocado rojo pues no traia mucho jejeje

pero en mi proximo viaje pues me voy a traer un marco y un buen de partes...

entiendo que para la ropa es diferente sea deportiva o lo que sea... y que con eso no te salvas...pero tenia entendido que con lo deportivo era otra cosa...no es asi?

Saludos...

Martin


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Mira, la ropa de china debe pagar 533% de impuestos de importación debido a las cuotas compensatorias pero los shorts que compré están hechos en Tailandia así que no sé porqué cobraron tanto, sin embargo creo que posiblemente tan alto impuesto que pagué se deba a los shorts.


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

....


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

No creo que haya mucho de suerte en esto, mas bien es que todas las empresas de mensajería se mandan con los impuestos.
Con USPS si el costo es de menos de 50 Dlls van exentos en la aduana, con FedEx o UPS te incluyen en la factura el costo del envío, lo que hace que se dispare la base gravable. Si no hay envío por USPS mejor compro en otro lado.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

bueno suerte por mi que no vivo tan lejos de la frontera!! jejeje estuve a punto de pedir el marco directo a Mexico y al final me arrepenti...

Saludos...

Martin


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> siguiendo con el tema...
> 
> Entonces no es cierto que los articulos deportivos no pagan impuestos?
> 
> ...


Lo de articulos deportivos es para usados si los traes de viaje, no si los pides por paquetería.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Fedex ademas del impuesto te cobra un brokerage fee y otro cargo de no me acuerdo que, UPS es similar, en lo personal si la tienda no envia por USPS mejor busco otra; mexpost solo te cobra lo que sea de impuestos cuando aplique, con el servicio EMS puedes tener un numero de guía y checar en donde anda el paquete. 
Algunas cosas no vale la pena comprarlas del otro lado, hasta eso hay algunos distribuidores que no son tan manchados con los precios; hay otras cosas que de plano no es posible conseguir aqui... Es curioso pero conseguir un espaciador de 15mm puede ser algo asi como imposible por aqui...!

El Rivas


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*29r*



Zion Rasta said:


> ....


oye Z...entendi que tienes una 29r...que opinion tienes de la Karate Monkey de Surly?....quisiera probar una SS en algun momento y tambien una 29r y creo que es una buena opcion para matar dos parajos de un tiro....

ahorita estoy armando una Pugsley y he escuchado buenas opiniones de la marca...ademas que no tienes que soltar 2K por el cuadro!!!

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Creo que tu problema fueron los shorts, la ropa, no importa de donde, genera aranceles ridículamente altos. En lo personal uso un PO BOX en el gabacho donde mando las piezas. Si son cosas mas baratas (menos de $100USD) las pido por USPS. 

También tiene rato que no pido nada, con eso de la crisis...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ....no te van a creer que compraste una Turner 2009 con una copia de factura arreglada por 500 dlls., o que te la regaló un tío ..
> ....


SOLAMENTE COMO ANECDOTA:

hace unos años, compre en ebay, un cuadro Santa Cruz v10 *nuevo*

total, lo mande a Laredo, pero por cuestion del destino, no salia quien me llevara a Laredo ...

total decidi irme en Camion y regresarme con el cuadro ese mismo dia.

total, llegamos al puente y paaaaapas.. que el camion se para en una orilla y toda la gente pa' bajo con sus chivas

ahi en la aduana, pasan todos uno por uno, a picarle al semaforito..

y yo, con mi v10 en la mano, ni siquiera estaba empacado, llego al semaforo... y antes de picarle, el aduanero me dice... y eso? y yo (ya valio madres) 
"no pues lo traje aqui a Laredo, a ver si me lo arreglaban, por que aca en Mexico no consigo una pieza..." El aduanero... "pero cuanto cuesta la bici" y yo "([email protected] madre..) No, ps no se cuanto cuesta..." haciendome tonto... el aduanero "mas o menos cuanto cuesta una bici como esa, esta muy *padre* yo "no, ps el puro cuadro no se, pero las bicis completas las venden ahi en el walmart como en $150 dolares" ja ja ja ya no aguantaba la risa de nervios

total el wey me dice... "ah es que ando buscando una para mi chavo, ya picale al semaforo"

afortunadamente me salio verde y pase la aduana con mi cuadro (que ya ustedes saben cuanto vale) en la mano, asi como sin nada.....

saludos


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Pues para comentarles que la semana pasada compré en pricepoint unos discos magura y unos shorts Troy LD muy padres. Les pregunté si podrían realizar el envío por USPS pero me dijeron que ni madres, que era por UPS a fuerza. También había puesto en la orden unos guantes Royal pero como me dijeron que están hechos en china les pedí que los quitaran porque pagarían 500% de impuestos por aquello de las restricciones a la ropa de china.
> 
> ...


si vives en monterrey yo te digo como le hagas....es taaaan facil!!!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

mtymxdh said:


> SOLAMENTE COMO ANECDOTA:
> 
> hace unos años, compre en ebay, un cuadro Santa Cruz v10 *nuevo*
> 
> ...


ja ja, no manches buena anécdota. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Pues vivo en Puebla, pero si puedes mándame un MP y me cuentas sale?

graicas


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> SOLAMENTE COMO ANECDOTA:
> 
> hace unos años, compre en ebay, un cuadro Santa Cruz v10 *nuevo*
> 
> ...


le hubieras dicho que cuesta 2,500 bolas, y que entra como franquicia aduanera (nuevo o usado no importa) es un articulo deportivo portatil, y a fin de cuentas lo traias en la mano que no? no hay que dejarse apantallar tampoco,


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

bueno saberlo triphop...mañana voy por mi cuadro (no tan caro claro)...les cuento como me fue el domingo...saludos...Martin


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> bueno saberlo triphop...mañana voy por mi cuadro (no tan caro claro)...les cuento como me fue el domingo...saludos...Martin


bueno, quizás no es buena idea decir que cuesta 2500 bolas, pero tampoco decir que te costo 50 dolares y un cupon de cereal, a lo que voy es que sin importar lo que cueste si solo es una bici (o un cuadro) lo puedes pasar contigo sin bronca alguna.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Semaforos en verde!*

:thumbsup: sin contratiempos!...saludos...Martin


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

martinsillo said:



> :thumbsup: sin contratiempos!...saludos...Martin


Apurate a armarla!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

uuy!!! eso espero y aspiro! jeje saludos... Martin


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Yo me la paso pidiendo cosas de otros lados y esta es mi experiencia: En partes de bicis el impuesto nunca es mayor al 15%,por lo menos de los lugares donde pido (Alemania, EEUU, Inglaterra, China) a excepción de las camaras de llanta que todavia tienen un arancel alto. Antes habia aranceles muy altos para las partes de bici provenientes de China pero desde el año pasado ya las dejaron así (15%), no siempre te las cobran y ahi ya es cosa de suerte pero por lo general siempre me toca pagar porque pido muchas cosas y los paquetes son grandes. Lo que todavia no tengo muy claro es si partes fabricadas en paises como Malasia y Vietnam pagan algun arancel pero le prometo me voy a poner a investigar, ya que mucho de lo que hace Shimano lo hace por aquellas tierras.
Lo que si he aprendido es NUNCA JAMAS pedir ropa o zapatos sea de donde sea la tienda ya que todo esto casi por regla esta fabricado en China. Existen aranceles muy altos para estos articulos y lo malo es que si por ejemplo pides unos shorts Troy Lee de una tienda en EEUU, y en la aduana los detienen y ven la etiqueta famosa de "made in china" te van a cobrar una cuota compensatoria (multa) de 130% del valor total de la factura incluyendo el envío porque existe una triangulación de mercancia, que en terminos de mercado internacional no es mas que hacer querer pasar una mercancia de cierta procedencia por una diferente a la real. A mi novia ya le pasó hace poquito y me quede sin regalo de cumpleaños porque ya no quiso pagar otra vez jaja.
Pero bueno en general no es muy complicado pedir cosas del otro lado, nada mas asegurense que se trata de partes de bici, y que siempre tendran en el guardadito el 15% extra sobre el precio que pagaron para pagarles a los de Mexpost cuando te llegue el paquete.
Ah y por cierto de lo de pasar cosas por la frontera la franquicia es un articulo deportivo usado, asi que si se compran una bici en laredo y se la quieren traer a Mexico minimo ensucienle las llantas para que no la hagan de emocion en la frontera, aunque la verdad es muy raro que se pongan sangrones con eso.

Saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

martinsillo said:


> :thumbsup: sin contratiempos!...saludos...Martin


Perdona mi ignorancia pero qué bici es esa? es de ruta? porque el fork no parece tener suspensión.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

jimborello said:


> Yo me la paso pidiendo cosas de otros lados y esta es mi experiencia: En partes de bicis el impuesto nunca es mayor al 15%,por lo menos de los lugares donde pido (Alemania, EEUU, Inglaterra, China) a excepción de las camaras de llanta que todavia tienen un arancel alto. Antes habia aranceles muy altos para las partes de bici provenientes de China pero desde el año pasado ya las dejaron así (15%), no siempre te las cobran y ahi ya es cosa de suerte pero por lo general siempre me toca pagar porque pido muchas cosas y los paquetes son grandes. Lo que todavia no tengo muy claro es si partes fabricadas en paises como Malasia y Vietnam pagan algun arancel pero le prometo me voy a poner a investigar, ya que mucho de lo que hace Shimano lo hace por aquellas tierras.
> Lo que si he aprendido es NUNCA JAMAS pedir ropa o zapatos sea de donde sea la tienda ya que todo esto casi por regla esta fabricado en China. Existen aranceles muy altos para estos articulos y lo malo es que si por ejemplo pides unos shorts Troy Lee de una tienda en EEUU, y en la aduana los detienen y ven la etiqueta famosa de "made in china" te van a cobrar una cuota compensatoria (multa) de 130% del valor total de la factura incluyendo el envío porque existe una triangulación de mercancia, que en terminos de mercado internacional no es mas que hacer querer pasar una mercancia de cierta procedencia por una diferente a la real. A mi novia ya le pasó hace poquito y me quede sin regalo de cumpleaños porque ya no quiso pagar otra vez jaja.
> Pero bueno en general no es muy complicado pedir cosas del otro lado, nada mas asegurense que se trata de partes de bici, y que siempre tendran en el guardadito el 15% extra sobre el precio que pagaron para pagarles a los de Mexpost cuando te llegue el paquete.
> Ah y por cierto de lo de pasar cosas por la frontera la franquicia es un articulo deportivo usado, asi que si se compran una bici en laredo y se la quieren traer a Mexico minimo ensucienle las llantas para que no la hagan de emocion en la frontera, aunque la verdad es muy raro que se pongan sangrones con eso.
> ...


Yo sabía que la cuota compensatoria (no multa pq eso es otra cosa) es del 530%.
De cualquier forma, los shorts están hechos en vietnam o tailandia algo así, de hecho iba a pedir unos guantes royal (creo que ya lo dije antes) pero les pedí que lo sacaran de la orden porque esos sí estaban hechos en china. 
Ahora, cuando he pedido algo por mexpost no me han cobrado impuestos, de hecho los de Chumba me mandaron gratis un jersey pero está hecho en china y pensé que pagaría algo y ni mothers, no pagué nada! y eso que tiene la etiquetota de hecho en china. Yo como experiencia, jamás pediré ropa o al menos no pediré nada por UPS o Fedex, ni modo.

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Buen Puntacho....*



Psycho Marco said:


> Perdona mi ignorancia pero qué bici es esa? es de ruta? porque el fork no parece tener suspensión.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Marco , condenadote !!! , por eso me caes bien , porque te haces el que no sabe y luego pones a temblar en otros foros a los mismísimos dueños de alguna compañia con tus " preguntas inocentes " ja ja ja

Como ves que el otro día despues de la hora o dos horas que nos pasamos en el phone , me aventé otras dos horas con otro mexican homer hablando del mismo tema ... es lo bueno de no pagar el teléfono .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

jejeje ta bueno, ta bueno...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

martinsillo said:


> :thumbsup: sin contratiempos!...saludos...Martin


armala de volada, vamos al potosi el 14 de nov... esos ergos tan buenos, hay tengo unos de carbon que los use una hora...saludos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

el problema con esta armada (a parte que el flujo de caja no esta muy bueno estos dias) es que los rines economicos (100 $ cada uno) no los sacan hasta entrado diciembre...luego los rines los voy a pintar antes de armarlos con las mazas, asi como tambien voy a pintar el cuadro...por lo que para enero o febrero yo creo es que estara lista...no me contenta mucho pero igual sigo entusiasmado con la bicla :thumbsup:

para el potosi me llevare a mi fiel 4500... 

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mi estimado Marco , condenadote !!! , por eso me caes bien , porque te haces el que no sabe y luego pones a temblar en otros foros a los mismísimos dueños de alguna compañia con tus " preguntas inocentes " ja ja ja
> 
> ...


Hola Luis,

Pues sí sé a lo que te refieres en relación a mis posts en otros foros, pero te juro que en este topic mi pregunta no lleva implícito ningún sentido escondido.

A lo que me refiero es que realmente me llama la atención que la tijera fotografiada no tiene suspensión (a menos que en la foto no se vea).

saludos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola Luis,
> 
> Pues sí sé a lo que te refieres en relación a mis posts en otros foros, pero te juro que en este topic mi pregunta no lleva implícito ningún sentido escondido.
> 
> ...


orale...en este link una bici ya completa...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=562650

saludos...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ahh y la suspension la tienes en las llantas! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola Luis,
> 
> Pues sí sé a lo que te refieres en relación a mis posts en otros foros, pero te juro que en este topic mi pregunta no lleva implícito ningún sentido escondido.
> 
> ...


Pues hay muchos locos que se avientan a rodar sin suspension... y no por falta de billete...

En el caso de la cleta del Martinsillo, pues es porque la suspe esta en las ruedas y en las piernas... aun que no falta el enfermo que le pone suspension.










Imaginate un burrito de estos en doble suspension... sensual... 

Marinsillo... a poco le vasa meter una multiplicacion Dura-Ace?? POrque el cassette es el SLX que esta en la otra cajita, no???


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

y cuanto pesan esos ruedos?
digo, pa las subidas deberas de ir en el granny.. creo.. no se..


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

No manches yo no conocía esas bicis!!! y que onda con las llantas? para qué son o porqué son tan grandes?
Se ve súper bien.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola Luis,
> 
> Pues sí sé a lo que te refieres en relación a mis posts en otros foros, pero te juro que en este topic mi pregunta no lleva implícito ningún sentido escondido.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marco , nada mas estoy cotorreando , de eso se trata de preguntar , contestar , platicar , polemizar, poner fotos , etc etc ja ja ja

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Marco , nada mas estoy cotorreando , de eso se trata de preguntar , contestar , platicar , polemizar, poner fotos , etc etc ja ja ja
> 
> ...


Sí claro hombre!, ya sé que estás cotorreando pero es que no entendí muy bien una parte.

Por cierto, en un rato te hablo para platicar sale?

Cuidate


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*va...*



Psycho Marco said:


> No manches yo no conocía esas bicis!!! y que onda con las llantas? para qué son o porqué son tan grandes?
> Se ve súper bien.


Estas bici fueron diseñadas para nieve y arena...las llantas son asi para no hundirte sobre esos terrenos... y para eso las usas en baja presion, alrededor de los 20 psi...

con el pasar del tiempo ya las han venido usando en cualquier terreno y pues yo me anime...



MarcoL said:


> y cuanto pesan esos ruedos?
> digo, pa las subidas deberas de ir en el granny.. creo.. no se..


el peso, el peso...jeje

Marco.... la mia completa no creo que pese menos de 16 kg (luego te digo con exactitud)....que no esta tan mal para un cuadro 18" de estas dimensiones fabricado de Cromoly.....

ahora, hay otras mas livianas...aqui el ejemplo de una de aluminio:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=566418

segun el chavo...la de él peso como 12.3 Kg.

esas las consigues aqui:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.us/907.html

la mia la voy a configurar 11-34T atras y 22-32 adelante...de acuerdo a lo que investigue con eso voy super bien...la grande adelante no aplica jejeje...o por lo menos no creo que vaya usarla nunca!

ahh Marco y si luego te animas...esas tambien las hacen de Titanio!!

el costo entre la mia y esa de aluminio no es muy diferente...la de Titanio es otra cosa.

Saludos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> No manches yo no conocía esas bicis!!! y que onda con las llantas? para qué son o porqué son tan grandes?
> Se ve súper bien.


Pues basicamente porque una llanta de gran volumen, distribuye el peso sobre una mayor superficie y el efecto es que "flotas" sobre superficies flojas como arena de playa o nieve.

Una ilustracion mas dramatica de este efecto de flotacion.... en alguno de los lugares que trabaje, usamos una excavadora mounstrosa... pesa aproximadamente 82 ton. Increiblemente, habia lugares de tierra floja por donde sus orugas habian pasado y si querias pasar caminado te hundias hasta los tobillos!!!

Pues si que esa cosa solo debe subir pa'rriba en el granny... pero con eso subes por cosas en donde nuestras flacas nomas no encuentran traccion. Claro... va de tecnica y bla, bla, bla, pero si que tienen mas traccion en algunas superficies. No las descarten para subidas supertecnicas.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ah ok, gracias por la información, no pues nunca había visto esas cletas, se ven muy padres. 

saludos


----------

